

3 Social Hacks Used by a Recovering Nerd - nealogrady
http://www.neal.is/blogging/3-social-hacks-used-by-a-recovering-nerd

======
chatmasta
Never be the first to leave or the last to arrive.

Never be the loudest or the quietest.

Do what you say and say what you do.

